# Always room for just one more....



## Ady34 (3 Oct 2020)

Hi,
I’ve noticed a lot of ‘lockdown’ set up journals being added to the forum which is great, I have to admit to being guilty of this too 

I do have my ada 30c set up which unfortunately has been severely delayed as I have been unable to get equipment due to the global pandemic.

I still had the desire to set up another tank though so ‘found’ a perfect spot in the house for just one more.....

I popped to my local and purchased a display Evolution Aqua Aquascaper 600 on super Matt anthracite cabinet which worked well within the space.

Equipment:
Tank: EA 600
Light: Twinstar 600e with S2 pro controller
Filter: Fluval G3
Co2: 2kg via Co2 art pro regulator and  inline diffuser
Heater: hydor inline

I had and initially set about planning an iwagumi layout but quickly realised that my rocks were not ideal for this so popped back to my local and was immediately drawn to a piece of hornwood so changed the plan to a ryoboku style.
I decided upon trying to create a less traditional planting plan without the fullness of a stem background and more an all round carpet with a focal plant to add height and colour.

The tank in the perfect little spot....






I decided upon Tropica soil, normal and topped with powder:





I then created a simple ryoboku scape with the main piece of hornwood and a few small pieces of bogwood I had in stock. The hardscape was planned to be viewed mainly from two sides:





I was then ready for planting.....

cheerio for now,

TBC.....


----------



## Deano3 (3 Oct 2020)

Fits in perfectly , glad your doing another scape mate looking forward to seeing it planted , i am planning on a huge peice of wood maybe next time but plenty of time.

Looking forward to update mate.
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (3 Oct 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Fits in perfectly , glad your doing another scape mate looking forward to seeing it planted , i am planning on a huge peice of wood maybe next time but plenty of time.
> 
> Looking forward to update mate.
> Dean
> ...


Thanks Dean, I should mention this scape has been running for a few months now, I planted it on August 3rd


----------



## Ady34 (4 Oct 2020)

So, I decided upon a plant list almost immediately, I wanted a low foreground carpet and mainly grass like plant style for the rest with a feature plant in the centre.
Off I went and returned with most of what I wanted with a couple of wild cards left over from the dooa terrarium I had previously set up. I have added a few extras over the weeks, some of which very recently trimmed from the terrarium.

Current plant list:
Micranthemum ‘Monte Carlo’
Eleocharis mini
Hygrophila araguaia
helianthemum tenellum green
helianthemum tenellum red
Saggitaria subulata
Ranunculus inundatus
eriocaulon cinereum
Anubias nana - added later
Bucephelandra kedegang - added later 
Bucephelandra mini needle leaf - added later 
Bucephelandra unknown green - added later
Christmas moss - added later
Hygrophila pinnatifida
nymphaea zenkeri
Rotala indica bonsai - added later
Pogostemon halferi - very tiny leftover introduced accidentally with the ranunculus.
Pogostemon erectus - added later
lilaeopsis brasiliensis

Ready to plant:





planting process. Initially I didn’t want to add any epiphyte species to the wood which was left bare.  This changed later as a more NA style was followed:

















Complete, minus the feature lotus lily which was on order. I tried to blend some of the carpet plants from the wood into the Monte Carlo to offer a more natural transition. Eleocharis mini, lilaeopsis brasiliensis and erioculon were used in the foreground to mix the textures slightly. I also added some ranunculus in the centre foreground as a bit of a wildcard as it’s leaf shape and colour was quite different to most of the other plants:









It was late so covered it up for the evening ready to add equipment and fill the next day:





filled:





This scape was a test for me with a full carpet, something that over the years I’ve had little success with. There were also some new plants for me so it was a try it and see plant list. I have to say I was nervous 😬


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Oct 2020)

Looks great mate that was some plant list for a 600 really like the simplicity of the hard scape but I have not dout it take a while to get it to feel as natural as it looks


----------



## Ady34 (4 Oct 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Looks great mate that was some plant list for a 600 really like the simplicity of the hard scape but I have not dout it take a while to get it to feel as natural as it looks


Ha, yeah it’s a busy list, but not busy at the same time, a lot of the plants blend so they look almost the same.
To be honest the wood did most of the work, was just a case of putting it in the right position so there was enough planting space and it looked balanced from the two sides


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Oct 2020)

It definitely looks balanced and works out really well I've seen the insta pics lol 😆


----------



## Driftless (4 Oct 2020)

I like that scape a lot!  Congratulations.


----------



## Ady34 (6 Oct 2020)

Driftless said:


> I like that scape a lot!  Congratulations.


Thanks.


----------



## Ady34 (6 Oct 2020)

Once planted things went well for about three weeks, the plants seemed in good health and were filling in nicely.
I was happy that the Monte Carlo carpet in particular seemed to be doing well as I’ve had little luck with a true carpet before.

After a few days I also decided to add some mini bucephelandra and anubias nana to the wood:





















Everything was looking great, but then it took a turn for the worse. The anubias melted and shortly afterwards diatoms and then the mc began melting also from a single spot in the centre.....
This shot was taken just after the anubias melt, I had purchased some buces to replace the anubias:





Then 2 days later...
Diatoms and strangely staghorn algae rose their ugly heads:









and a melt hole in the mc, my fears were realising....









It wasn’t looking it’s best for a few weeks:





So back to every day water changes,





I cut out the effected mc patch and replanted a few cuttings, along with a reduction in lighting intensity and an adjustment to co2 and ferts.
The lighting had been set at 70% for a 7hr photoperiod with half hour sunrise and sunset. I reduced the maximum intensity of 70% for a three hour period and the rest was 40, 50 and 60%. Ferts were doubled from 2 pumps of Tropica specialised to 4 daily. I also heavily trimmed the mc.
At this point I also chose to add a cuc of 7 ottocinclus and 10 amano shrimp.....the latter enjoyed being in the fluval pre-filter more than the tank, and still do 
A couple of weeks later by mid September I was seeing a reduction in algae and and increase in plant health and growth again 





the lily i’d added a couple of weeks ago was starting to grow...




...and generally the tank was back on the right track....









cheerio for now.


----------



## Wookii (6 Oct 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Everything was looking great, but then it took a turn for the worse. The anubias melted and shortly afterwards diatoms and then the mc began melting also from a single spot in the centre.....
> This shot was taken just after the anubias melt,



The tank has grown in really quickly Ady and looks great. What do you think was the cause of the sudden MC melt, a nutrient deficiency?


----------



## Ady34 (6 Oct 2020)

Wookii said:


> The tank has grown in really quickly Ady and looks great. What do you think was the cause of the sudden MC melt, a nutrient deficiency?


Hi,
yeah I think the plants initially grew quite quickly, used up their reserves and I was lean on both co2 and other fertiliser.  As soon as I doubled my fertiliser dosage most of the plants, tenellum, lotus, saggitaria began growing really fast immediately. The mc took a while longer, it was particularly effected and I trimmed it heavily and was likely more dependant upon co2 also. I guess it had only been 6 weeks but I was pleased things were back on the right path and I was overcoming  my carpet nemesis


----------



## Ady34 (6 Oct 2020)

Once back on track it was great to see the plants developing and I decided to add some more inhabitants. I added some ss grade crs and crb along with some Pseudomugil gertrudae; spotted blue eyed rainbowfish, which suited my water and the scape.
The new additions added another level of interest and it’s great to watch the tank as the rainbows are always on the move in all water levels, in and out of the plant mass.....they are also near impossible to get a decent image of so I’ve attached a very recent image of a bluefin Notho killifish addition instead 




























That’s pretty much up to date.
The plants went crazy and a couple of days ago I noticed a little melt on some of the plants again. This was likely due to the increased plant mass and the resultant demands on co2 and nutrients. So yesterday, 2 months after filling, I carried out a major trim and thin of the plants. The tenellum in particular had taken over, it was everywhere and in everything  I simply pulled and snipped it and it’s runners from everywhere it wasn’t supposed to be. There was a cluster of tenellum red at the right foreground which had grown tall and covered the hygrophila araguaia, most of this was removed and the hygrophila is now visible again which is nice. The scape looks tidier again and has a nice shape.
The largest lotus leaves were removed to encourage more compact growth, the Monte Carlo was mown and generally a little tidy up of the hygrophila pinnatifida, ranunculus and Christmas moss.
All in all I’m pleased with how this tank has developed and chuffed to have a carpet 
I’ll leave this post now up to date with an image taken last night right after trimming. I do have a lightscreen on order which should hopefully be here this week and will finish the background off nicely.
The scape wasn’t designed to be best viewed from full frontal, but with the plant trim and shape it looks quite nice this way also 





Cheerio,


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Oct 2020)

Crikey, I thought surely not another one, there really can't be any space left in your house 
But I think I've seen this one develop already, and it's looking great Ady


----------



## Ady34 (7 Oct 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Crikey, I thought surely not another one, there really can't be any space left in your house
> But I think I've seen this one develop already, and it's looking great Ady


Ha, I know it’s getting a bit like that 
Yeah shared it on Instagram and just got round to posting here too. 
cheerio,


----------



## Deano3 (7 Oct 2020)

Tank looks great mate very healthy and natural, glad you got issues sorted, crazy what a lack of nutrients will do.

I also have never been able to grown monte carlo and mine was growing well and now starting to melt etc i may up my EI ferts. I am also going to make a AIO fertiliser with dry powders once the rest arrive.

Fish look amazing in there.
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## shangman (7 Oct 2020)

Ooh I really like this, it reminds me of a wildflower meadow where the edges have been mown. Looks really great,  love the mix of grasses with the lotus and the two interestingly-shaped leaf/ball & stem plants in the foreground.


----------



## Wookii (7 Oct 2020)

Ady34 said:


>



That is a beautiful looking Killifish - the colouration is amazing!


----------



## DeepMetropolis (7 Oct 2020)

Such a nice peacefull tank, I like it! Lovely fish too always wanted one of those but never had the right space for it.. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Oct 2020)

Hi @Ady34 tanks looks very vibrant and clean lovely carpet looks simple but we both know mixing those plants to get the right hight and look is very difficult to achieve but you have smashed it mate qell done really nice


----------



## Ady34 (12 Oct 2020)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Such a nice peacefull tank, I like it! Lovely fish too always wanted one of those but never had the right space for it..
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Thank you, I do enjoy watching it, the fish are so interesting.
Captured another image of the notho:






and a few of the spotted rainbows which are near impossible to capture in focus:













shangman said:


> Ooh I really like this, it reminds me of a wildflower meadow where the edges have been mown. Looks really great,  love the mix of grasses with the lotus and the two interestingly-shaped leaf/ball & stem plants in the foreground.





Jayefc1 said:


> Hi @Ady34 tanks looks very vibrant and clean lovely carpet looks simple but we both know mixing those plants to get the right hight and look is very difficult to achieve but you have smashed it mate qell done really nice


thanks Jay and Shangman,  I’m really liking the textures and the slight variations in the tenellum and the saggitaria, which has taken on its higher form, works well. I wasn’t sure about the ranunculus in here but I’ve decided I like it. The  eriocaulon cinereum is subtle but the ball shoots are a nice interesting addition.

cheerio,


----------



## Ady34 (12 Oct 2020)

I have received my lightscreen this week also, I like  the checked wallpaper look in the living room, however it’s not a great backdrop for an aquarium so I fancied something a little more in keeping. I’ve never been a fan of blue backgrounds, however I see lots of images of tanks with the graded blue with light screens and it looks really nice so thought why not.
It certainly looks much more natural and the backlight gives an extra depth to images and certainly helps highlight the fish 





cheerio,


----------



## JackH (12 Oct 2020)

Looks great! Where did you source your light screen from? ADA, diy or something else?


----------



## Wookii (12 Oct 2020)

^^ Ditto to Jacks questions too Ady, as I'm thinking of getting one too.

Also, as you tank is in a corner, similar to myself, do you have a lights screen on the wall end also, or just the rear?

Edit: it'd be cool to see a FTS with it on.


----------



## SRP3006 (12 Oct 2020)

Amazing shot  I've decided that I need a lightscreen now, they look so cool


----------



## Ady34 (13 Oct 2020)

JackH said:


> Looks great! Where did you source your light screen from? ADA, diy or something else?





Wookii said:


> ^^ Ditto to Jacks questions too Ady, as I'm thinking of getting one too.
> 
> Also, as you tank is in a corner, similar to myself, do you have a lights screen on the wall end also, or just the rear?
> 
> Edit: it'd be cool to see a FTS with it on.


Hi Jack and Wookii, 
Yeah it’s an ADA one, just on the rear of the tank, the end pane has a light coloured wall behind it so not as bad as the check wallpaper  Also I have the glassware on the end so couldn’t put a screen there.
I will say the Ada screen doesn’t fit the ea tanks. The ea glass is 8mm, a 60p is 6mm so the supplied hooks are designed for a 6mm 60p tank and are too small. I’ve had to improvise which is not what you’d ideally want to do with a high end light screen 😬 


SRP3006 said:


> Amazing shot  I've decided that I need a lightscreen now, they look so cool


They are cool 

I’ll get a FTS soon 
Cheerio


----------



## Ady34 (13 Oct 2020)

Wookii said:


> Edit: it'd be cool to see a FTS with it on.


Here you go, taken from an angle a) because it looks nicer from here and b) because it hides the dirty filter pipe 😬





Cheerio,


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Oct 2020)

Wow now thats a carpet mate looks amazing like the back light adds a different dimension to it entirely how old is it now


----------



## Ady34 (13 Oct 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Wow now thats a carpet mate looks amazing like the back light adds a different dimension to it entirely how old is it now


Thanks Jay, it’s 10 weeks old today


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Oct 2020)

Wow mate that is looking really good I don't think I'd want it to grow too much more lol really like the transition from.carpet to Ranunculus that is a lovely plant


----------



## nigel bentley (13 Oct 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Once back on track it was great to see the plants developing and I decided to add some more inhabitants. I added some ss grade crs and crb along with some Pseudomugil gertrudae; spotted blue eyed rainbowfish, which suited my water and the scape.
> The new additions added another level of interest and it’s great to watch the tank as the rainbows are always on the move in all water levels, in and out of the plant mass.....they are also near impossible to get a decent image of so I’ve attached a very recent image of a bluefin Notho killifish addition instead
> 
> View attachment 154962
> ...


Your tank looks beautiful. I enjoyed your journal and it showed the value of perserverence 👏👏


----------



## CooKieS (13 Oct 2020)

Lovely tank and shots Ady! What’s your gear for taking those pics?

the led backlight really adds a nice touch, loving my chinese one too


----------



## Paul27 (13 Oct 2020)

Them plants blend perfectly into each other, what a beautiful tank to sit back and admire!. That killifish is stunning and that light screen has added a whole new dimension


----------



## Ady34 (14 Oct 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Wow mate that is looking really good I don't think I'd want it to grow too much more lol really like the transition from.carpet to Ranunculus that is a lovely plant


Yeah I feel like it could be grown in now already.
I find this tank so interesting to watch 


nigel bentley said:


> Your tank looks beautiful. I enjoyed your journal and it showed the value of perserverence 👏👏


Thanks Nigel.


CooKieS said:


> Lovely tank and shots Ady! What’s your gear for taking those pics?
> 
> the led backlight really adds a nice touch, loving my chinese one too


Yeah loving the backlights.
I just use my iPhone 11 to take images....in combination with an occasional Instagram filter 


Paul27 said:


> Them plants blend perfectly into each other, what a beautiful tank to sit back and admire!. That killifish is stunning and that light screen has added a whole new dimension


Cheers Paul, I love the little Notho, he’s an absolute character and a stunning fish.
Cheerio,


----------



## CooKieS (14 Oct 2020)

Well, I should borrow wifey’s iPhone more often then


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Oct 2020)

Lovely scape brilliantly delivered mate.

I see @George Farmer even copied the hardscape layout for aquarium gardens 60 tank 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (2 Nov 2020)

This little tank has done great, the plants have been growing wild so it needed another haircut (probably 2 weeks ago to be honest) so out came the scissors at the weekend. Many plants were thinned as the mass was suffocating and the runner plants (tenellum, ranunculus and saggitaria) were literally everywhere. It would be easier to remove small runners more regularly when one is spotted where it shouldn’t be. When you leave them they get under and in every other plant so removing them is invasive, destructive and time consuming.....
Anyway, removed a lot of plant mass and it should settle into itself again but is much improved.

before:




During:




Water change:




complete:




Cheerio,


----------



## Deano3 (2 Nov 2020)

Looks great lights screen looks really good. Very natural looking setup 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Nov 2020)

I'm liking the delicate textures Ady 👍


----------



## Ady34 (3 Nov 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Looks great lights screen looks really good. Very natural looking setup
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thanks @Deano3, also thanks for the neon blue rasbora, they are settling well and look stunning. I’m going to add more this week....





Tim Harrison said:


> I'm liking the delicate textures Ady 👍


Thanks Tim, me too, there is so much going on even within a few inches....




Here’s a nerite snail pic just because he came out and I don’t see him too often......




Cheerio,


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Nov 2020)

Does the killi not bother the shrimp, or try to jump? I read that they did both, and those are the main reasons I've not gotten them in the past. So if they dont, I'll be getting some soon  I love the colours. Awesome tank


----------



## Ady34 (3 Nov 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Does the killi not bother the shrimp, or try to jump? I read that they did both, and those are the main reasons I've not gotten them in the past. So if they dont, I'll be getting some soon  I love the colours. Awesome tank


He’s inquisitive....but just a little small to bother the fully grown shrimp. I’m sure he would eat shrimplets 😋 
I too heard they jump, but thought given the plant mass he may stay put, which thankfully thus far he has. To be honest I worried quite a lot but have no anxiety about finding him on the floor anymore, he never looks like jumping.
They are very characterful fish and I’d recommend to anyone, they are stunning 😍


----------



## Ady34 (3 Nov 2020)

Here’s an ottocinclus doing ottocinclus things......


----------



## Ady34 (7 Nov 2020)

I have found over the weeks that sitting in the chair beside this tank and viewing from the end view just doesn’t cut it. I love watching this tank so bought a little stool to sit in front of the tank.





And while I’m here, here’s an ss grade cbs:




Some nice nymphaea shots:








and my favourite image of the tank to date:




cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Wolf6 (10 Nov 2020)

That is a very nice shot indeed  I love the lotus, its on my wishlist for my larger tank as well.


----------



## CooKieS (10 Nov 2020)

Beautiful tank and shots Ady!
Still taking pics with your iPhone?


----------



## Ady34 (10 Nov 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> That is a very nice shot indeed  I love the lotus, its on my wishlist for my larger tank as well.


Thanks Wolf6, they are a lovely feature plant.


CooKieS said:


> Beautiful tank and shots Ady!
> Still taking pics with your iPhone?


Thanks, and yes still my iPhone  
Loving this little tank.
Cheerio,


----------



## Vijay_06 (10 Nov 2020)

The scape is very good by itself and looks stunning with the light screen background. 

Would you be able to check and tell how thick (mm) the light screen is exactly? You do not use a evolution aqua light stand, but I am trying to figure out whether there will be enough room between the back wall of the tank and the vertical legs of the light stand (mounted behind the aquarium stand) to fit a ADA light screen between them. I posted this question in another thread, but asking here since you use the light screen too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (10 Nov 2020)

Vijay_06 said:


> The scape is very good by itself and looks stunning with the light screen background.
> 
> Would you be able to check and tell how thick (mm) the light screen is exactly? You do not use a evolution aqua light stand, but I am trying to figure out whether there will be enough room between the back wall of the tank and the vertical legs of the light stand (mounted behind the aquarium stand) to fit a ADA light screen between them. I posted this question in another thread, but asking here since you use the light screen too.
> 
> ...


Hi, the light screen is 8mm thick and measuring from my tank I would allow a minimum 10mm clearance, if not a little more.
What tank are you thinking of installing the Ada lightscreen on? I only ask as the supplied Ada hooks are for 6mm glass of a 60p tank and the evolution aqua tanks are made from 8mm glass so the hooks do not fit. I needed to use some ingenuity to install mine.


----------



## Vijay_06 (11 Nov 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Hi, the light screen is 8mm thick and measuring from my tank I would allow a minimum 10mm clearance, if not a little more.
> What tank are you thinking of installing the Ada lightscreen on? I only ask as the supplied Ada hooks are for 6mm glass of a 60p tank and the evolution aqua tanks are made from 8mm glass so the hooks do not fit. I needed to use some ingenuity to install mine.



Thank you! It will be on a ADA 90P. I now need to figure out whether there will be enough clearance at the back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (11 Nov 2020)

Vijay_06 said:


> Thank you! It will be on a ADA 90P. I now need to figure out whether there will be enough clearance at the back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect match then  
I’m sure they must have designed the screens to fit with the light arm, even with a trend towards on tank units.
Cheerio,


----------



## CooKieS (11 Nov 2020)

If you want an cheaper option, some china back light screen are available now in France with all size option at great price (and with adaptable hooks too) , an 90p size would cost 200€.


----------



## Andrew Butler (11 Nov 2020)

CooKieS said:


> If you want an cheaper option, some china back light screen are available now in France with all size option at great price (and with adaptable hooks too) , an 90p size would cost 200€.


any more info on this?


----------



## Ady34 (27 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope you have all had a nice few days.
Some festive ‘Christmas’ moss.... I trim this portion from @Iain Sutherland periodically so it can hold its own weight during water change.




Some more seasonal shots....







.....and some extras just because I like them 







Cheerio, and all the best for 2021.
Ady.


----------



## DTM61 (27 Dec 2020)

Another stunning setup Ady 👍


----------



## Ady34 (27 Dec 2020)

DTM61 said:


> Another stunning setup Ady 👍


Thanks DTM61


----------



## bushaaayyy (27 Dec 2020)

Lovely looking tank! Is the purpose of a light screen just an aesthetic thing? Does it provide any energy to the plants? 

Just looked up the Ada one and was surprised by how expensive it was!


----------



## Ady34 (22 Feb 2021)

bushaaayyy said:


> Lovely looking tank! Is the purpose of a light screen just an aesthetic thing? Does it provide any energy to the plants?
> 
> Just looked up the Ada one and was surprised by how expensive it was!


Thank you. 
apologies for the delay in responding, somehow this must have slipped under the radar!
I think it will provide some energy for the plants however it is more an aesthetic addition realistically. Yes they are quite expensive, however there are less expensive options such as the lightground available. I think on my next tank I will try the lightground one. I think for a three foot they are about £100 cheaper than the Ada version.
Cheerio.


----------



## Ady34 (22 Feb 2021)

A little update.
This tank is still running and providing much enjoyment  
As I have stripped the 1500 ready for a new carpet in my living room I have had to move this little tank also.
The beauty of these littler tanks is that you can squeeze them in anywhere. This tank has found a new temporary home on the kitchen worktop. To be honest I’m really enjoying the viewing experience whilst cooking tea. If it were a little narrower I may have kept it there long term


----------



## shangman (22 Feb 2021)

Looks heavenly 😇


----------



## EA James (22 Feb 2021)

Ady34 said:


> As I have stripped the 1500


 Nooooooooo 😭😭😭!!

That was what got me into planted tanks, It was my inspiration when i first saw it on one of the facebook groups. I continuously pestered my mrs showing her pics of it talking about how i wanted to do mine etc haha! 
 I went out at the weekend specifically to buy PFK magazine as i knew it was in there, I'm gutted! 

What plans do you have for it now? 

Cheers


----------



## Ady34 (22 Feb 2021)

EA James said:


> Nooooooooo 😭😭😭!!
> 
> That was what got me into planted tanks, It was my inspiration when i first saw it on one of the facebook groups. I continuously pestered my mrs showing her pics of it talking about how i wanted to do mine etc haha!
> I went out at the weekend specifically to buy PFK magazine as i knew it was in there, I'm gutted!
> ...


Ahh, that’s so nice to hear and so pleased it inspired you to get into planted tanks, it’s a great hobby 
Here’s the post in the re-education journal, it explains things a little bit, but I’m downsizing in favour of running a few smaller tanks. I will utilise it again one day but for now it’s retired into storage.




Ady34 said:


> Well, that is it.....
> 
> View attachment 163203
> 
> ...


----------



## Ady34 (22 Feb 2021)

shangman said:


> Looks heavenly 😇


Thanks


----------



## EA James (22 Feb 2021)

@Ady34 all good things must come to an end i suppose! I look forward to seeing the replacements then 

Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2021)

Don't go cooking the shrimp!! looks great there! maybe a permanent home?


----------



## Dorey (22 Feb 2021)

Love this tank Adey, even tempted to get one myself


----------



## Ady34 (23 Feb 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Don't go cooking the shrimp!! looks great there! maybe a permanent home?


Ha, no not a permanent home. The tank is too wide and I have the 30c in the kitchen already. I do really like having it there though when cooking 


Dorey said:


> Love this tank Adey, even tempted to get one myself


Cheers Mark, yeah they are great tanks, although not available any longer


----------



## Ady34 (12 Mar 2021)

Hi,
the tank is back in its permanent position in the living room. It’s not the ideal orientation as it was scaped for its old position on the opposite wall, however I don’t want to rescape just yet as I enjoy it too much......plus I have the 30c just planted and the 900 you can see beside it to scape  
Cheerio,
Ady






Couple of other recent shots....
a little Otto hanging under a ranunculus umbrella








and a FTS with the carpet just trimmed again....


----------



## Wookii (12 Mar 2021)

Very nice Ady - what are you planning for on the 900, style-wise?

Also note a Gourami in the 600, is that beautiful Killifish still in there too?


----------



## jaypeecee (12 Mar 2021)

Hi @Ady34 

Beautiful tank and one of the best Oto photos I've ever seen!

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (12 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


Wookii said:


> is that beautiful Killifish still in there too?


I think it might be a <"_Pseudomugil">_ sp.


jaypeecee said:


> one of the best Oto photos I've ever seen!


I think they like <"vertical stems to rest on">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (12 Mar 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think it might be a <"_Pseudomugil">_ sp.


No, this one Darrel (from page 1/2):


----------



## Vijay_06 (12 Mar 2021)

The scape looks very very nice! Great work! How did you move the tank from the countertop to this location? 

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with the 900. An Iwagumi maybe? .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (12 Mar 2021)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> No, this one Darrel


_<"Nothobrachius rachovii">_

cheers Darrel


----------



## CooKieS (12 Mar 2021)

Very nice photos as always, and lush plants! Loving it


----------



## jaypeecee (12 Mar 2021)

dw1305 said:


> I think they like <"vertical stems to rest on">.


Hi @dw1305 

I'd also arrived at the same conclusion - with their heads uppermost, if I remember rightly. Sadly, I don't have any Otos at the moment. But, that will hopefully change later this year. I'm going to see if any of my mates at the fish club know of a private breeder.

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (12 Mar 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> I'd also arrived at the same conclusion - with their heads uppermost, if I remember rightly.


OK, brain engaged now! Their heads would have to be uppermost cos' that's where their suckermouth is located. T'other way 'round and they'd flop over!

JPC


----------



## Ady34 (14 Mar 2021)

Wookii said:


> Very nice Ady - what are you planning for on the 900, style-wise?
> 
> Also note a Gourami in the 600, is that beautiful Killifish still in there too?


I have some beautiful frodo stones which I’m going to have a play with and see what direction it takes from there......perhaps an iwagumi if they work.
Yes two honey gourami were added several months ago, the yellow adds a nice contrast.
Unfortunately the beautiful killifish only lasted about three months. They are an annual fish with a short lifespan however I feel his life was too short. They were approximately three months old when I got them, and I had him for three more so only 6 months old. His mate lasted another month or so but she also passed. 



jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Ady34
> 
> Beautiful tank and one of the best Oto photos I've ever seen!
> 
> JPC


Thank you, it’s more an interesting photo than a quality one but I loved how was sitting under a canopy as if sheltering from the rain  



Vijay_06 said:


> The scape looks very very nice! Great work! How did you move the tank from the countertop to this location?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you come up with the 900. An Iwagumi maybe? .
> 
> ...


Thank you and yes perhaps an iwagumi if the rocks play ball.
I simply drained the water to about 1” above substrate plants and me and my brother lifted it  💪



CooKieS said:


> Very nice photos as always, and lush plants! Loving it


Thank you, me too  

cheerio,


----------



## Ady34 (30 Apr 2021)

Little update on this tank.
The scape continues to offer a lot of enjoyment 
Recently I have suffered a bba outbreak I think triggered by a lack of plant trimming, increased plant mass and resultant effect on flow and distribution. I have thinned the plants and will increase maintenance along with manual removal of effected plant leaves and using my Ada pro picker to remove from the wood.
I also managed to get another stunning little nothobranchius rachovii which has pleased me, they really are one of the most beautiful fish I’ve ever seen 

Blue finned notho




Current bba:








mini Christmas moss during a water change with some hitchhiker Monte Carlo taken residence. This moss grows both above and below the water line at this point using the branch as a water wick which maintains moisture levels:
























Cheerio,


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 May 2021)

Oh wow, they are looking awesome Ady. Well done 👍


----------



## Deano3 (1 May 2021)

looking great side by side and sure that will sort the bba mate i am itching to rescape aswel but dredding the cleaning etc but they look amazing

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtneybst (1 May 2021)

Can't believe I've only just found this journal, I love it. Really like the way the carpet blends into the thick background so well like a wildlife garden.


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jun 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Oh wow, they are looking awesome Ady. Well done 👍


Thanks Tim, this 600 is ready for a rescape now though…..


Deano3 said:


> looking great side by side and sure that will sort the bba mate i am itching to rescape aswel but dredding the cleaning etc but they look amazing
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


bba is unfortunately hanging on and I feel now the time is right to do a rescape  


Courtneybst said:


> Can't believe I've only just found this journal, I love it. Really like the way the carpet blends into the thick background so well like a wildlife garden.


Thanks, I have loved this little scape, probably my favourite ever due to loving the plants, but also more significantly I love the way the fish interact with the scape.

Being able to capture images that offer such a sense of satisfaction has been great  I have also entered this scape into iaplc this year to represent the uk…..even with bba on the wood 😬

a few recent images…..





I decided one day on impulse to image the tank for iaplc as I had the glassware and pipes off for cleaning. I wish I had cleaned the bba from the wood but it was an impulse shoot to bank some photos and I never found time to take another image with the wood cleaned.




a little ss grade cbs shrimp resting under the ranunculus umbrella…..




some nice pearling on the tiger lotus…..










maintenence shot.




A difficult to image fish, but I managed some reasonable phone shots one evening of the males displaying during breeding. Spotted blue eyed rainbowfish, one of the most interesting fish I’ve ever owned due to their constant movement in all levels, sparring and their interaction with the plants….


























And finally, here is me, captured by my Mrs. taking a moment to enjoy the open top aesthetic.




this has been such a cool little tank, but I will be rescaping it in the coming weeks.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## killi69 (7 Jun 2021)

Stunning photographs. Plants and fish look spectacular!


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jun 2021)

killi69 said:


> Stunning photographs. Plants and fish look spectacular!


Thanks Killi.


----------



## Wookii (7 Jun 2021)

Beautiful images @Ady34 - and lovely looking fish. Have the Rainbows bred yet? Also, have you had any jump - I've always shied away from them for that reason?


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jun 2021)

Wookii said:


> Beautiful images @Ady34 - and lovely looking fish. Have the Rainbows bred yet? Also, have you had any jump - I've always shied away from them for that reason?


No extra fish so not successfully.
I did lose a few to jumping unfortunately in the  early days, however once a heirarchy formed I haven’t lost any more in over 6 months. I believe it was due to excessive sparring and chasing.
I would recommend a covered tank ideally especially for larger groups.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jun 2021)

Hi,
this scape has now been taken down.
Thank you to everyone that has contributed to the journal.
On to the next……



Cheerio
Ady.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jun 2021)

Very nice Ady. Loving the detail


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jun 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Very nice Ady. Loving the detail


Thanks Tim.


----------

